# Do You Watch Porn?



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I recently found out that my former boyfriend is addicted to porn. I never pictured a ISTP indulging in that, I thought you guys would be more interested in the "doing" not watching. Have any other ISTPs struggled with this? Maybe not you directly, but a friend of yours that is a ISTP. I don't I'm just in shock about everything, he was living a double life and I am just searching for answers...


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Every guy watches porn, if you think, or ever thought otherwise you're delusional.

Also, if sex was as great as one imagines when masturbating people would certainly be more interesting in doing rather than watching. :tongue:

Now, on another note, porn gives you the freedom of view and perspective, while 'while doing it' you're stuck in first person, which I personally consider rather lame. Not that I could do anything about it though. Bottom line, point of view view = shitty view.

EDIT: What's a porn addiction defined as, though?


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

> Have any other ISTPs struggled with this? Maybe not you directly, but a friend of yours that is a ISTP.


Never struggled, no, and I don't know about other ISTPs, asking about someone's internet porn habits is a bit of a faux pas. :wink:

Porn is boring. He's doing whatever it says in the script, she makes the appropriate moaning noises. Yawn. Sure I'll pick up a men's magazine one every now and then but that's it... the articles are so good! :tongue:

Btw Jess you're an xSTP yourself, so:



> I thought you guys would be more interested in the "doing" not watching.


applies to ESTPs as well, surely.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Personally I don't like watching porn, I'd much rather have sex. Whenever I have seen it, it just makes me long for the person I am with, or to have a person to be with. I dont like torturing myself! I don't know... Define habits well I posted a thread in the advise column thing... Basically he has major sexual problems. He stole his best friends wife's panties. And his bestfriend contacted me and told me, my boyfriend refused to contact me, so I was forced to break up with him on voice mail... I tried to get ahold of him for a week, that was a fair amount of time... So I dont know, through his roomie I learned the reason his laptop broke was because it was so flooded with viruses because of his massive porn collection. And his roomie told me, that it wasn't even normal porn. Ugh... this thing just makes me ill


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

> He stole his best friends wife's panties.


I'm 90% "that's disgusting" and 10% "you da man!" on that. :tongue:

But seriously. :mellow:



> through his roomie I learned the reason his laptop broke was because it was so flooded with viruses because of his massive porn collection. And his roomie told me, that it wasn't even normal porn. Ugh... this thing just makes me ill


Even if he was only downloading some regular t&a he'd have had no problems... to say it's not "normal porn" opens up a whole new can of worms. :shocked:

Remember that a guy of any type could watch porn that's not "normal".


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Capsicum said:


> I'm 90% "that's disgusting" and 10% "you da man!" on that. :tongue:
> 
> But seriously. :mellow:
> 
> ...


I understand I am def. not saying every ISTP is like that... I was just wondering if it was common or uncommon.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I still don't see how sexual fetishes, as weird as they may be in some cases, relate to porn, let alone porn addiction.

If he's an underwear burglar at heart and that's his thing, it's tough to live such a fantasy with someone else (at least I don't see any logical way of how that could possibly work out), which of course doesn't justify stealing panties from a person you (don't) know.

Still, bottom line remains, every guy whether or not in a relationship will have his fair share of porn. You can either get upset about it and he'll do it in private, or you can just grow out of a possible inferior complex or possibly be supportive, as long as he's into it that is. The doing rather than watching is a tricky question, which I'd always answer dependent on mood. Though, I've come to the conclusion that I'm more sex resistant than the average guy so you probably shouldn't take what I say as applicable on the vast majority :mellow:


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> I understand I am def. not saying every ISTP is like that... I was just wondering if it was common or uncommon.


We'll never really know how common or uncommon it is, because people who feel the need to watch that sort of stuff are likely to keep it hidden, as your bf did.

If I had to guess, however, I'd say most guys AREN'T into that sort of stuff. Most guys aren't the raving sex / porn addicts they're sometimes made out to be (and being 21yo, I know what plenty of women think about guys my age :frustrating: ).


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

If I had the option of just having sex any old fuckin time I wanted then I wouldn't need porn now would I? I'm horny, alone, in the navy and surrounded by dudes.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> I recently found out that my former boyfriend is addicted to porn. I never pictured a ISTP indulging in that, I thought you guys would be more interested in the "doing" not watching. Have any other ISTPs struggled with this? Maybe not you directly, but a friend of yours that is a ISTP. I don't I'm just in shock about everything, he was living a double life and I am just searching for answers...


Why is it everyone thinks ISTPs men are somehow different than other men? Men are men. Any type can become addicted to porn. Do a little bit of research on porn addiction.
Be glad that he is no longer your boyfriend.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is an article I read. From TIME Magazine January 2004
TIME Magazine: The Porn Factor -- January 19, 2004 Health


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ask his "friend" who delivers such eloquent messages to you if he's ever watched porn (do it while he's not with his wife), he's a liar if he says no. He's in the service too but he lives with his wife. Your boyfriend didn't have a chick beside him. 

PC's break down all the time when they have too much porn on them. It's common, I have friends that do repairs who told me that long ago. In fact I know one guy friend who purchases extra hard drives to keep his porn collection. Just so ya know.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> Here is an article I read. From TIME Magazine January 2004
> TIME Magazine: The Porn Factor -- January 19, 2004 Health


This begs the question what peoples porn preferences are. 'Professional' porn is about the worst choice one can make, not only is it fake, but it tries to tell a story. In this day and age I'd assume that most people rather go right down to business and save themselves the story crap.

Of course there's still sites that treat women like absolute trash in the process, but I'd almost think that's a fetish thing already rather than the 'norm' of porn.

Personally anyway, my choice of porn 99% of the time goes with amateur of one sort or another, as it's the only bearable type for any sane person.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Erbse said:


> This begs the question what peoples porn preferences are. 'Professional' porn is about the worst choice one can make, not only is it fake, but it tries to tell a story. In this day and age I'd assume that most people rather go right down to business and save themselves the story crap.
> 
> Of course there's still sites that treat women like absolute trash in the process, but I'd almost think that's a fetish thing already rather than the 'norm' of porn.
> 
> Personally anyway, my choice of porn 99% of the time goes with amateur of one sort or another, as it's the only bearable type for any sane person.


Are you aware that porn is the number one top money maker on the internet? Regardless if it's professional or amateur.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> Are you aware that porn is the number one top money maker on the internet? Regardless if it's professional or amateur.


I am, and I facepalm everytime I hear it. Never ceases to amaze me to a degree.

Wasn't sex.com just recently sold for a truckload also?

EDIT: 13 million dollar.


----------



## Seralya (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd watch a story with porn in it, if it was well made and acted.

Otherwise I find a 3 seconds animated gif about a bodypart doing in-out-in-out with another bodypart equally interesting with any porn film I've glimpsed. Boooooooriiiiiiing....


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> PC's break down all the time when they have too much porn on them. It's common, I have friends that do repairs who told me that long ago. In fact I know one guy friend who purchases extra hard drives to keep his porn collection. Just so ya know.


I seriously doubt that there is a direct correlation between porn and computer failure. A hard drive doesn't know or care that the images stored on it are porn. But it is conceivable that a hard drive that is full will have to work harder retrieving files.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Erbse said:


> I am, and I facepalm everytime I hear it. Never ceases to amaze me to a degree.
> 
> Wasn't sex.com just recently sold for a truckload also?
> 
> EDIT: 13 million dollar.


Just don't ever try to retrieve your email from Hotmail and accidentally type in HotMALE.


----------



## chiagirl27 (Sep 17, 2010)

^I was just going to post something similar, AEIOU. 

It's a common misconception that computers "break" because of "too much porn". Actually, viruses are attached to all kinds of files - porn being a common carrier, but music downloads, illegal software downloads, etc all often carry worms and trojans and other viruses. I spent three weeks cleaning my hard drive of a nasty little virus that I picked up while searching for more information on the MBTI. No porn involved whatsoever.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

chiagirl27 said:


> ^I was just going to post something similar, AEIOU.
> 
> It's a common misconception that computers "break" because of "too much porn". Actually, viruses are attached to all kinds of files - porn being a common carrier, but music downloads, illegal software downloads, etc all often carry worms and trojans and other viruses. I spent three weeks cleaning my hard drive of a nasty little virus that I picked up while searching for more information on the MBTI. No porn involved whatsoever.


That makes another good reason to own a MAC. Less malware.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Seralya said:


> I'd watch a story with porn in it, if it was well made and acted.
> 
> Otherwise I find a 3 seconds animated gif about a bodypart doing in-out-in-out with another bodypart equally interesting with any porn film I've glimpsed. Boooooooriiiiiiing....


I'd like to pick up a copy of "Deep Throat" one day, I've been wanting to see it.
It's a classic! For research purposes of course.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Ask his "friend" who delivers such eloquent messages to you if he's ever watched porn (do it while he's not with his wife), he's a liar if he says no. He's in the service too but he lives with his wife. Your boyfriend didn't have a chick beside him.
> 
> PC's break down all the time when they have too much porn on them. It's common, I have friends that do repairs who told me that long ago. In fact I know one guy friend who purchases extra hard drives to keep his porn collection. Just so ya know.


How much porn does he have?

My entire collection consists of about 370 images on flickr (I don't get into movies, I like photographs of solo girls). Nothing on my hard drive... :/


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

TheLuckyOne said:


> How much porn does he have?
> 
> My entire collection consists of about 370 images on flickr (I don't get into movies, I like photographs of solo girls). Nothing on my hard drive... :/


Well he likes movies and pix. He has 2 extra hard drives for the porn. Aside from fixing broken computers filled with porn, he also hosts websites. The guy really knew his crap. 

Images bore me. I remember when my ISTP ex introduced me to some truly atrocious porn images I never ever knew about. Lol. 

But he stopped watching porn when we wuz togethers. We were kinda er..."busy". However, I remember he thought I was such a cool chick who admitted to watching it herself. But we did have fun playing with those online porn video games I found. That was a blast. Matter of fact, they were fun websites to go to during parties too. Ridiculous as hell, but so much fun. Ahh... good times.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Images bore me. I remember when my ISTP ex introduced me to some truly atrocious porn images I never ever knew about. Lol.
> 
> But he stopped watching porn when we wuz togethers. We were kinda er..."busy". However, I remember he thought I was such a cool chick who admitted to watching it herself. But we did have fun playing with those online porn video games I found. That was a blast. Matter of fact, they were fun websites to go to during parties too. Ridiculous as hell, but so much fun. Ahh... good times.


I find that with images I can convince myself for just a few moments that the girl I'm looking at is actually a decent person. A lot of my collection is actually more artsy than porn, like I get nothing out of looking at a girl with pearls on her chest.

haha. porn video games. I'll try them someday, when I have someone to laugh with.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

As far as the whole "porn addiction" thing... if you are watching more than six or eight hours of porn *every* day, it wouldn't hurt to evaluate yourself to see if you might have a problem.

Hey, you should always be honest with yourself.


----------



## Ayush (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes I do watch porn. I don't get to "do it" since I am very uncool and unattractive.
But I'm sure I wouldn't feel the need to watch porn of I was actually having sex regularly.


----------



## Tim7 (Sep 29, 2010)

YouTube - Quagmire discovers internet porn


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tim7 said:


> YouTube - Quagmire discovers internet porn


that was one of the greatest family guy episodes IMO.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

Erbse said:


> Every guy watches porn, if you think, or ever thought otherwise you're delusional.
> 
> Also, if sex was as great as one imagines when masturbating people would certainly be more interesting in



Not true. Not every man supports the abuse cycle:

https://www.againstpornography.org/Home_Page.html


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Not true. Not every man supports the abuse cycle:
> 
> https://www.againstpornography.org/Home_Page.html


just because i wanna see someone "nekkid" every once in while DOES NOT mean I support the abuse of women and children.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> just because i wanna see someone "nekkid" every once in while DOES NOT mean I support the abuse of women and children.


It does, you just have to find some feelers and uptight religious fanatics / conservatives to lay it out to you.

You best be wearing very soft gloves though, as you're likely to facepalm a lot as they outline their grand scheme.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> I'd like to pick up a copy of "Deep Throat" one day, I've been wanting to see it.
> It's a classic! For research purposes of course.


Classic? Linda Lovelace, the "star" of the film has testified over and over about how she was abused into making the film. Countless documentaries have been made about it. Both of the "stars" later became anti-pornography.

But don't take my word. Look at the data and the testimony at the link I posted earlier in the thread. Decide for yourself.

Best,

Seeker, who is a politically-liberal Universal Unitarian and not a religious conservative


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^Thanks for your opinion. The automatic sprinklers are about to come on, so you may want to clear off the grass.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Erbse said:


> Every guy watches porn, if you think, or ever thought otherwise you're delusional.


I remember having a good laugh when I found out about this study:

All Men Really Do Look At Porn, Apparently | The Frisky

To be fair, it was only looking for men who had _never_ looked at porn...honestly, in the age of the computer I don't think there are very many _women_ who could admit to that. (And I think the number of women who look at porn is hugely understated. If there is one thing I have learned about women, it's that they don't tell us a _lot_...)



Erbse said:


> Also, if sex was as great as one imagines when masturbating people would certainly be more interesting in doing rather than watching. :tongue:


Very true, but this was a problem that porn created in the first place. Real sex can't possibly compete with a carefully planned video with experienced actors who are 10/10 on the looks chart. (Or do you mean just using pure imagination?)



Erbse said:


> Now, on another note, porn gives you the freedom of view and perspective, while 'while doing it' you're stuck in first person, which I personally consider rather lame. Not that I could do anything about it though. Bottom line, point of view view = shitty view.


Hmm...but with movies having to be all gritty and realistic nowadays I think a first person POV porn movie would be a really great idea. It would be a revolutionary moment in the pornographic arts. I can just see the marquis: "Porn - Alfred Hitchcock style!" with a :wink: smiley to make sure everyone gets our oh-so-clever-pun! 

Seriously, it's a good point but you're still just a spectator. With the "real thing" you get all 5 senses...not just two. I know men are visual creatures, but come on...


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

nevermore said:


> ITo be fair, it was only looking for men who had _never_ looked at porn...honestly, in the age of the computer I don't think there are very many _women_ who could admit to that. (And I think the number of women who look at porn is hugely understated. If there is one thing I have learned about women, it's that they don't tell us a _lot_...)


Porn is actually rather educating for all I know. It may give people weird world views dependent on preferences they have, but those preferring 'normal' porn can only learn if they'll willingly to pay some attention. 



> Very true, but this was a problem that porn created in the first place. Real sex can't possibly compete with a carefully planned video with experienced actors who are 10/10 on the looks chart. (Or do you mean just using pure imagination?)


Well, when I look for porn I look for porn that perfectly matches my taste at that given time, hence it's always likely to deliver in the way I want to. Pure imagination isn't my world, don't even know the last time that happened. Also, I'm rather less into 10/10's actors as such or 'professional' porn per se but just seek the 'perfect match' for my mood at that time.



> Seriously, it's a good point but you're still just a spectator. With the "real thing" you get all 5 senses...not just two. I know men are visual creatures, but come on...


Yes and no. In my experiences the act of sex overwhelms me and my brain keeps on processing what's going on around it. I don't just 'lose myself' or 'let go'. I by no means mean to down talk the value of physical/mental interaction, given my by comparison probably limited sexual experiences however that's kind of where I stand towards the topic. Given, having frequent sex in the future may gets me used to the sensation experienced or handle it more efficiently, however until then I'm perfectly fine with celebrating the relationship with my right hand and things I like to see :tongue:


----------



## Galldune (Mar 22, 2010)

*evil thoughts* :3
I don't think Id watch porn If I had a gf or wife to do it with.....But I'm not attractive and a V so...its never going to happen...
But the one thing porn has showed me is that regardless of what a woman looks like...Im drawn to cleavage...and kim kardashian like butts... lol...

And being the sensors that we are...watching is fine as long as we are fiddling with our naughty bits lol....ISTPs don't live double lives...what you see is what you get.....we just don't tell you everything....if you want to know all you do is ask...and we can be open books if we trust you....

and porn is not the abuse of women 99% of the time...its the exploitation of men...women in porn's know what they are doing...and they get ass loads of money for having sex on tape and some poor sap that has to bate pays for it all.....these women are just exploiting a mans basic nature...its hardwired into guys to have sex (yay testosterone) more than women on average....(source med school)....and you know what for a few minutes every other day a guy like me is happy because of porn and then crushed again because they are alone so STFU .......


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I do enjoy porn on a regular basis but I'm rather picky and try to be an informed consumer.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

no time to even bother with it anymore.


----------

